

Show HN: A DIY 3D Motion Sensor - duo3d
http://duo3d.com

======
btbuildem
Do your demos mirror those of Leap Motion on purpose? Your device is also very
similar to theirs..

One amazing difference is that you have Linux drivers :-)

Any chance of those working with Leap? Or, any chances of getting hands on
your kit?

~~~
duo3d
Well we are in the process of starting our Kickstarter which you can find out
more about here: <http://duo3d.com/articles/detail/duo_ks>

------
shloime
This looks really awesome! Completely certain I'll see you on Outgrow.me (I'm
founder) very soon.

